# Teneriffa



## Tiffy (15. Dezember 2001)

Hallo zusammen,eigendlich wollte ich ja gerne nach La Gomera in den Urlaub fahren. Nur jetzt will mein Schatzi dann doch lieber nach Teneriffa und hat mich damit voll auf dem linken Fuß erwischt. Ich weiß zwar das man im Süden Boote Chartern kann, kenne aber keine einzige Adresse. War von euch vielleicht schon jemand da und kann mir mit Adressen, E-Mail oder ähnliche Infos aushelfen ??


---------------------------------------------------------------
wünsch euch immer was zu Thun!

Gruß Tiffy


----------



## Kalle25 (17. Dezember 2001)

Ich habe letztens mein Büro daheim aufgeräumt. Dabei hatte ich ein Faltblatt über Teneriffa (und auch über die anderen Kanaren) gefunden. Mal sehen, wo ich es hingeschmissen habe. War allerdings schon 4-5 Jahre alt. Sobald ich es wieder gefunden habe, melde ich mich wieder. Kann allerdings erst nach Weihnachten sein.

-------------------------------------------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## Tiffy (17. Dezember 2001)

Moin Kalle,wäre schön wenn du es wiederfinden könntest. Aber immer mit der Ruhe, wir fahren erst am 01.06 los.Vielen Dank für deine Mühe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------
wünsch euch immer was zu Thun!

Gruß Tiffy


----------



## wodibo (17. Dezember 2001)

Hi Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auf dieser . HP   kannst Du Dir bei so nem Typen Flugblätter über Abgelveranstalter zuschicken lassen. Hier  werden Ausfahrten angeboten.Einen Veranstalter mit ner englischen Webseite findest Du  hier Ich hoffe, das was für Dich dabei ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater und Veronas Vorbild  
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Tiffy (17. Dezember 2001)

Super,vielen Dank, Wodibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
wünsch euch immer was zu Thun!

Gruß Tiffy


----------



## Udo (8. Januar 2002)

Hallo Tiffy
Schau mal unter www.sinareisen.de  nach die bieten Big Game- angeln auf den Kanaren an.

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Heil
    Udo


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2002)

Dank dir, Udo. 

-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## fred (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo Tiffy
War im Dezember in Teneriffa, allerdings nicht zum Angeln! In Los Christianos hat es mehrer Boote, die Hochseeangeln anbieten. Auch im Hafen von Playa de las americana.Viele Grüsse 
Fred


----------



## Tiffy (21. Januar 2002)

Hallo fred,lese dein Posting leider erst jetzt.Vielen Dank für den Tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Tiffy (22. Mai 2002)

Wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht.

Jetzt sinds nur noch 10 Tage bis zum Flug nach Teneriffa. Big Game ist alles geregelt. Thunfische sollen da ja auch rumschwimmen um die Zeit und nach La Gomera ist es nur ein Katzensprung. Will mal hoffen das endlich mal einer an meine Angel geht.

Nur mal was anderes, hab gelesen das man auch sehr gut in Flüssen den Süßwasserfischen nachstellen kann. Hat jemand Info´s über Erlaubnisscheine oder hat jemand schon mal in den Flüssen geangelt ?? Bin für Tips echt dankbar.:m

Hab mir ne 4 teilige Reisespinnrute 5-25gr. zugelegt. Damit will ich hin und wieder mal bei Inseltouren mit dem Leihwagen die Fisch ärgern. 

Also wenn schon mal jemand ähnliches auf der Insel gemacht hat dann würde ich mich über Tips und Hinweise sehr freuen.


----------



## Ace (22. Mai 2002)

Moin Tiffy
Ich kann dir leider keine brauchbaren Tipps geben
Ich war einmal vor 3 jahren auf Gran Canaria zum Big Game raus, aber Thun wollte nicht beissen.
Wir haben dann in 200 Metern Tiefe auf Grund geangelt und hauptsächlich Haie, und irgendwelche Makrelenartigen Fische aber mit Zähnen wie Barracudas.#c 
Aber mit deinem Anglerglück(siehe langeland) wirst du schon genug zu T(h)un bekommen denke Ich. :q  :q  :q 

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen schönen Urlaub
:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Schau dich mal am Abend in Bereich von Hafeneinfahrten oder
Flußmündungen um. Auf den Kanaren kommen am Abend oft große
Bluefische, eine sehr delikate und auch kampfstarke Barsch-
art in diese Bereiche. Wenn du einen erhobenen Standort fin-
den kannst, lassen die sich gut mit lebenden Köderfischen
an freier Leine fangen - oder mit Wobblern. Die machen richtig Theater. Die Rute, die du dabeihast könnte reichen, aber es sollte schon eine gute Rolle und vielleicht 17er
Fireline sein.
Auf alle Fälle: Petri Heil!
Ach so: Vorsicht! Ich habe mal so einen Fisch am Stahlvor-
fach gehalten ohne ihn abzuschlagen. Der hat dann meine drei
mittleren Finger ins Maul bekommen und sie jeweils an der
Kuppe in drei Streifen verarbeitet: Urlaubsende mit angeln...


----------



## Tiffy (28. Mai 2002)

Dank dir für die Tips Dolfin :m

Konnte ich leider jetzt erst lesen da ich in letzter Zeit nur am Schindern bin. Aber nur noch Morgen Arbeiten dann ist erstmal Urlaub. 

Jippi  :z  :z


----------

